# Help choosing the right UPS!



## apurvgupta1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi, i have the following pc specs:

Hard disk- Wd  caviar 320GB
               WD 1TB

CPU- Intel Core i3 2100  @ 3.10GHz

RAM- 4.00 GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz

Motherboard- Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H61M-DS2 (Socket 1155)

Monitor- Samsung samatron 55v CRT

Gfx card- ATI Radeon HD 5450 (XFX Pine Group)

LG DVDROM ATA


I had Nexus 500N model UPS with capacity of 500VA which i purchased way back in 2001, in 2008, i got the battery replaced with a new one and right now the battery has again gone bad and UPS isn't giving any backup. I want to ask you all that:

1. Should i buy a new UPS? Or should i replace the battery only?

2. If new UPS is to be bought, then what is the best UPS for me in the current pc config. My budget is 1.5k-2K .


Thank you.


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 13, 2012)

Buy this one *www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=533&category_id=49 (APC)

OR

this one Numeric Digital 600 EX.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, any other alternatives please?


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ the UPS suggested by sumit is the best for your needs - APC is recommended but if you want to save 500 bucks and want to get 1 year less warranty then get the Numeric 600VA UPS.


----------



## alanjg (Jun 22, 2012)

I recommend *I ball Nirantar-1080*. Tried and tested. Value for money


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ the price is almost 4.5k - by spending 300/400 bucks more OP can get a 1KVA ups by APC which has 2 years warranty on both the UPS and battery.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 23, 2012)

@OP: For your config, APC 600VA would be enough.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally got the APC 600 va BR600CI-IN @2.1 k. Thank you so much everyone for the help.


----------

